# Spot?



## btfloyd (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm going to show my level of ignorance here, but I'd really like to know something. On some GSDs, there is a "spot" that looks like a mole or something on the corner of their mouth. What is that, and is it an issue?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## btfloyd (Oct 11, 2017)

Anyone??


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I just consider it a beauty mark, a birth mark, maybe a mole. Near the top of the page to the right is a search bar, below the puppy picture that has a nice little mole pictured. I would bet you find this has been asked before. If you use this search bar it will pull up threads previously posted based on your keywords....i use it a lot.


----------



## btfloyd (Oct 11, 2017)

It's probably nothing to worry about, but I've seen them before and always wondered.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

btfloyd said:


> I'm going to show my level of ignorance here, but I'd really like to know something. On some GSDs, there is a "spot" that looks like a mole or something on the corner of their mouth. What is that, and is it an issue?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yep, my pup has them. I've seen them on other breeds as well, not just a GSD thing. They also appear to be in a very specific and symmetric (left right) position. Not at all random like a mole.


----------



## btfloyd (Oct 11, 2017)

I just didn’t know any other way to describe them. I see them a lot, and agree they’re not random. Or moley. Just didn’t know what they were.


----------

